# 1 full day - Where to go?



## TX29er (Nov 2, 2008)

Cancelled business plans have led to a free day in Europe. Actually three free days, but I will travel in and out on days 1 and 3. 

Where should I go to MTB? I'm not a DH rider, so something XC friendly, please. It needs to be relatively close to a major city like Zurich, Geneva, Edinburgh, etc. I have looked at the riding around those cities - St. Moritz near Zurich, Morzine near Geneva, Innerleathen near Edinburgh, but are they cross country friendly? Will I break all my bones!!?? 

I race Cat 2 after getting shelled in Cat 1 for about a year and a half, but my point is I'm not completely without skill (close, but not completely)

Where else should I consider? Thank you!


----------



## TX29er (Nov 2, 2008)

So, after looking a bit, Geneva has at least three trail systems within a little over 1 hour drive. 

Which one is recommended highest? Morzine / Les Gets, Chamonix / Mont Blanc, Montreux (is it Rochers de Naye, there?), other?

Another thought is the Glentress / Innerliethen area near Edinburgh.

Would love some thoughts, please. Thanks.


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

If you're wanting somewhere you can just turn up and follow some marked routes, Scotland might be your best bet. I'm not sure on what accommodation would be available, as the kids are off school until September though. 
The red route at Innerleithen is an XC route, Glentress is only 6 miles down the road too. There are no facilities at the Innerleithen carpark. If you're needing to hire a bike or get something to eat, you would have start at Innerleithen village (the forest is just down the road) or Glentress.
I think Morzine has more of a DH bias and I'm not sure if the lifts are still open?
Switzerland could be good, I've never been so can't offer any advice...you would probably best hiring a guide if you went there?
If you do decide on Scotland and have anymore questions, fire away.


----------



## TX29er (Nov 2, 2008)

Thank you D45yth. With my brief glance at Glentress / Innerleithen, it appeared that hiring a bike would be best done at Glentress. If I decide that way, I'll take you up on bouncing questions off of you.


----------



## TX29er (Nov 2, 2008)

I've changed my ticket to fly into Geneva. From there, within 1-2 hours, I can go to Montreux which includes a few options, Morzine / Les Gets, or Chamonix / Mont Blanc. 

Can anyone describe these areas? I know the Les Gets is known for DH riding, but can an XC rider get by without breaking bones but still have fun? What about the other spots mentioned? 

Thanks for ANY feedback. Otherwise, I'll stop talking to myself here and try to find a forum local to Europe.


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

There's not much going on in this European forum. Ask the same question over on STW. (Singletrack magazines forum, UK).


----------



## TX29er (Nov 2, 2008)

Great, thank you!


----------



## spookyload (Mar 30, 2004)

I have been to Morzine, but only for the Tour in 2009. Rode the climb to Avoriaz, but again...on the road. It is an amazing view there. One word of caution with Geneva. It is EXPENSIVE. All of Switzerland is super high dollar due to bad conversion with the Franc. Did the half marathon in Geneva last year and dinner averaged $40 a person for basic meals. Hell....a value meal at McDonalds was alsmost ten bucks.


----------



## CVrider (Feb 8, 2009)

TX29er said:


> I've changed my ticket to fly into Geneva. From there, within 1-2 hours, I can go to Montreux which includes a few options, Morzine / Les Gets, or Chamonix / Mont Blanc.
> 
> Can anyone describe these areas? I know the Les Gets is known for DH riding, but can an XC rider get by without breaking bones but still have fun? What about the other spots mentioned?
> 
> Thanks for ANY feedback. Otherwise, I'll stop talking to myself here and try to find a forum local to Europe.


I was out in Chatel/Morzine/Les Gets last year and this year went to Bourg Saint Maurice/Les Arcs. For the XC/trail riding it sounds like you are looking for and only going for one day i would head over to Les Arcs. You can park in Bourg Saint Maurice and take the furnicular up to Les Arcs 1600 then ride over to Les Arcs 1800 and take the TransArc up and decide from there where you want to go from there. 
Both areas have great riding and there is XC/trail riding in the Chatel/Morzine area, it was just harder to find and I had a guide help me out while I was there. In Les Arcs I didn't have a guide, but finding the trails was not a problem and there are plenty of options if only out there for one day. I think it took me about 1.5 hrs to get to Geneva from Bourg Saint Maurice. There is also a train station right in Bourg Saint Maurice you could take as well. You can use the link below to have a look at the trails available

Maps of Les Arcs: Piste Maps, Resort Maps | Lesarcsnet.com


----------



## CVrider (Feb 8, 2009)

TX29er said:


> I've changed my ticket to fly into Geneva. From there, within 1-2 hours, I can go to Montreux which includes a few options, Morzine / Les Gets, or Chamonix / Mont Blanc.
> 
> Can anyone describe these areas? I know the Les Gets is known for DH riding, but can an XC rider get by without breaking bones but still have fun? What about the other spots mentioned?
> 
> Thanks for ANY feedback. Otherwise, I'll stop talking to myself here and try to find a forum local to Europe.


I was out in Chatel/Morzine/Les Gets last year and this year went to Bourg Saint Maurice/Les Arcs. For the XC/trail riding it sounds like you are looking for and only going for one day i would head over to Les Arcs. You can park in Bourg Saint Maurice and take the furnicular up to Les Arcs 1600 then ride over to Les Arcs 1800 and take the TransArc up and decide from there where you want to go from there. 
Both areas have great riding and there is XC/trail riding in the Chatel/Morzine area, it was just harder to find and I had a guide help me out while I was there. In Les Arcs I didn't have a guide, but finding the trails was not a problem and there are plenty of options if only out there for one day. I think it took me about 1.5 hrs to get to Geneva from Bourg Saint Maurice. There is also a train station right in Bourg Saint Maurice you could take as well. You can use the link below to have a look at the trails available

Maps of Les Arcs: Piste Maps, Resort Maps | Lesarcsnet.com


----------



## TX29er (Nov 2, 2008)

Thank you spookyload and CVRider! I have made my initial inquiry with a trail guide company in Chamonix, but will look into the Les Arcs today!


----------



## merijn101 (Nov 17, 2007)

Uhhh Morzine is not really Swiss... Most of the Port Du Soleil area is in France. Swissyland is fudging expensive though.... get over to the Frenshies as soon as you can.... Was riding in PDS area in June. Superb possibilities for XC, tours and park. Just find a place that is easy to get to from Geneva and I think your best bet would be inform for potential trips before with a bike rental. Check for opening times though, season is running to its end soon at PDS.


----------



## TX29er (Nov 2, 2008)

Chamonix was very nice. XC could have been a little longer, but the views were stunning, the people were friendly, both on trail and off trail, and I'm glad I went.

Morning in Chamonix








I looked up from the trail (mountains are a rare site to this flatlander)


----------



## TX29er (Nov 2, 2008)

River valley scene:








The end of the trail:


----------



## TX29er (Nov 2, 2008)

I rode up to La Tour where I heard what I thought were beautiful wind chimes, but it wasn't super windy... It was the cowbells. Very bucolic.


----------

